# -    1137

## BOOKMAN

1137 "     () ,     "     :
   ,   24  2012 ,     (  ,      ):
1)  -  ( )   ,    -  
2)   -    "" - ,    ""  "/ " -      ?
    -   ,    - ,       ,  ""  .

----------


## BOOKMAN

,    24  -            -   (   -  ,   ,       ).        ?

----------

.   ,     - , .. ,               -???  ,,,

----------


## _Tatyana_

!         5-10 . ,    1 .   .       !             !?  ... :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

> !         5-10 . ,    1 .   .


    ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 


                . .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .


   !
   ,       -   ,     ..!!!       ,   ?                 1 !? ,   ()  ,  /  50    ....

----------


## KocmosMars

> !
>    ,       -   ,     ..!!!       ,   ?                 1 !? ,   ()  ,  /  50    ....


      "".        .        .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> "".        .        .


    ...
     )))))))))))))))

----------


## KocmosMars

> ...


   .     ?          -  -.

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .     ?          -  -.


?   
          , ..

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?   
>           , ..


   -    .        .        .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> -    .        .        .


   !       "" ,    !!

----------


## KocmosMars

> !       "" ,    !!


  .     ..    ?   .

       .       ,      ,         .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 


 .            ? 
   ,    ,   1          -     0%!      ,   /       ,     ,       .    !
  ,   ....

----------


## KocmosMars

> .            ? 
>    ,    ,   1          -     0%!      ,   /       ,     ,       .    !
>   ,   ....


  .    .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .    .


    ...  :write:

----------

,         ?       ,     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,         ?       ,     ?


     "" .         .     ,      ,     .   ,     -     0%   .    ,    ,      ,   .       ...

----------

> 


     .     ( ) ,   ,       0%  156-     . , ,   .

----------


## BOOKMAN

,           ,    .     ,         ,              60%,    ""  -   90%.

----------

> ,


  ( )     .       :Embarrassment:

----------


## BOOKMAN

-    ,

----------


## KocmosMars

-    -  ?

----------


## KocmosMars



----------


## BOOKMAN



----------

> -    ,


    ,          ?



> -  ?


.      .

----------


## BOOKMAN

[QUOTE=;53573865]    ,          ?

    ,      ,   ,          ,       ,          .

----------


## KocmosMars

.       ?   ?        ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .


     .   ,  ,   .       .        ,      .        . 




> 0%  156-


    ? .    ,  , -0%,      ?    ,  ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .       ?   ?        ?


  ,   .  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,   .  .


.                  ?

----------

> .    ,  , -0%,      ?    ,  ?


. ,    ,     ,     ,     ..

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      .        .


  ?      . .       20 ,      62  76 ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ?      . .       20 ,      62  76 ?


    ?   -  ,   ,        -       . .   ...
,  20    ,    76.05.
,    0%, ..    ,      .

----------


## _Tatyana_

..     ,   ,   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

> ..     ,   ,   ,


    .   ? 




> ,    0%, ..    ,      .


    0%

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .   ?


          . ,  ,       -    ,  . 3   .....  ...        1 . ,    ...   .




> 0%


   - .    ,       - 0%    . 164 .1

----------


## KocmosMars

> . ,  ,       -    ,  . 3   .....  ...        1 . ,    ...   .


 . .   .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> . .   .


 :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## _Tatyana_

,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## svetuochek

> :
>   KocmosMars
>         .       ?   ?        ?
>   ,   .  .


  ,   ..   ,    6 ()   : "  -  (),   (, ),     ,       -       , , ,   ;
   6 -          . *   () -,   ()*,   (, ),     , **      "

----------


## svetuochek

,   .
1.     ,    ,    ..  ()   ,   6   ( ). ..      .
2.     ,     ..    (   )   2      ( ).
  ( ) ..       . 

?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,       ?


   . 



> ,   ..   ,    6 ()   : "  -  (),   (, ),     ,


    .             ,             ,         . (  , .       )

----------


## svetuochek

*KocmosMars*,          ,   44

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1.     ,    ,    ..  ()   ,   6   ( ). ..      .


   .    
*_Tatyana_*, 




> ,   .  .

----------


## svetuochek

> .    
> _Tatyana_, 
> 
> :
>   ,   .  .


        1137

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 1137


   ,      1137




> () -,   (),   (, ),     ,           "

----------


## _Tatyana_

*KocmosMars*, 
"  -  (),   (, ),     ,       -       , , ,   ;"

----------


## svetuochek

,  



> **  () -,  ** ()


 




> , **  . **


    1137,     .. .

----------


## svetuochek

> "  -  (),   (, ),     ,       -       , , ,   ;"


 ..

----------


## svetuochek

*KocmosMars*, 



> .       ?   ?        ?


..    .   ..            6. 



> ,    ,    ..  ()   ,   6   ( ). ..      .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ..


 ,   , ))





> 1137,     ..


 , ,    .        ,   , ?         ?    2 .  ???

----------


## KocmosMars

> , ,    .       ,   , ?         ?    2 .  ???


     .

             76  (   ),       .  ?      ?

----------


## svetuochek

> , ,    .       ,   , ?         ?    2 .  ???


,   2 ..    6    ( ).  ..         (   ,        :Smilie: ).  ..          . 
  .

----------


## 2007

> -   ,     ..!!!       ,   ?                 1 !?


   ,    ,    .           . *1    * . 
    ,     2 -   ,   ?   .     ,    .. ,     .. ,    ..   .    .  -    ?   25,     ,    .    1 ?

----------


## svetuochek

> 76 (   ),       .  ?      ?


     ,       ..

----------


## svetuochek

*2007*,   56,

----------


## 2007

> *2007*,   56,


   ,      ..      :Frown:  :Frown:  (      ,    )??    ..     -  ,  -,    ?      .    ?      1?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      ..      (      ,    )??    ..     -  ,  -,    ?      .    ?      1?


  .           .        .

----------


## svetuochek

/   ,    1137         -22-3/85"  04.02.10.           -.        :Frown: 

     .

----------


## 2007

> /   ,    1137         -22-3/85"  04.02.10.           -.       
> 
>      .


 ,       . ..         .    ?        ,    ,     ..    ?       ?        , ..      .     Excel      ?

----------


## svetuochek

,        1.  :No: 
  1137     -22-3/85"  04.02.10  ,       .   .
   !!!  :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

> , ..      .     Excel     ?


   1  ,    .             , ,  .     .

----------


## svetuochek

*KocmosMars*,   ,        :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,   ,


  .

----------


## KocmosMars

.    .  20   76-.  ?. .

----------


## _Tatyana_

http://www.buhvesti.ru/2011_news/pub...-fakturakh.htm
  )))

----------

> .    .  20   76-.  ?. .


     ,,,,    ,,,,,        ,      .

----------


## lv-19

""  : "        , ..   "  " N 3  16.01.2012,    417     ,   .           . 
     ,    -      ,              ."     -    .... 
         -  76 ...   ...

----------

> .   ,     - , .. ,               -???  ,,,


 ,         .   ,       .        ,   - .        . ,    -  25.01.12. ,       27.01.12,  -    25.01.12?    ? 
     /  24.01.12,    ?  ,    /  1000  01.01.12,   1  31.12.12 -  .
      ?

----------


## lv-19

/  24.01.12,    ?  ,    /  1000  01.01.12,   1  31.12.12 -  .
      ?

        -  ,  27    : 27/01/001, 27/01/002  . .      ""     ,   .      ,     ,        1-2 .    -     ?

----------


## 2007

,   ,       ,   .     , ..      ,        , ..        .         ,    .     .. .  ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.

----------


## svetuochek

> ,   ,       ,   .


    .    -    ..   **  . 
**      ,     .

----------


## lv-19

> .   -    ..     . 
>       ,     .


   .   1137 : "      (, ),     ,      -   -        " . .    -   ,     /     .

----------


## 2007

,     .        .     .     .

----------


## lv-19

> ,     .        .     .     .


     23.11.2011 . 03-07-09/42,    : "   -   ()    , ,   ,   -      .

  -,      ,   ,  ,        -, ,   ,  -             ,    ,   29        -,            ,       2  2000 .  914,       -." 

     :"   ,   ,  ,        -",       .

    : "        ,   ,      .        07.08.2007  03-02-07/2-138    -                , ,              ,   ,    ."      .

        ,    .

----------


## 2007

1137,          ?

----------


## lv-19

,          ...

----------


## Gulia_Gurza



----------


## lv-19

-     1137,   -   ""      .             ,              .      -      .         :Frown:   , ....

----------


## KocmosMars

> -     1137,   -   ""      .             ,              .      -      .          , ....


  .    ,       20 .

----------


## lv-19

> .    ,       20 .


    ... ...

----------

> -     1137,   -   ""      .             ,              .      -      .          , ....


     ,       ., -        ???

----------


## lv-19

> ,       ., -        ???


      ,   ,   ( -       -   ).       -,     7 .     -  .
      04.02.2010 .  -22-3/85@,         1137. 
      ,     -    ,         .           (       -),       .

----------

,             .       ,        .
 ,          1,5 .
     -          (        - ,  , ;           ..).  ,  -        1,5 . 
   . 172  .1 .2  ,   ,      (, ), ,       (, ),       .           (      ).         ?

----------


## lv-19

> (      ).         ?


            .  . 15   554 ,          .  ,            ,       -.  , , ...

----------

-     ,       ,           -   ? , -    15 ,               01 .     2   15   01 ,  -  15   01 .

----------


## lv-19

> -     ,       ,           -   ? , -    15 ,               01 .     2   15   01 ,  -  15   01 .


,   .     -    (     ).    - ,      .   ,   -   ""   .           ...  :Frown:

----------

,      ,             .

----------


## lv-19

> ,      ,             .


, ,.     ,       Excel,            :yes:

----------

> ,   .     -    (     ).    - ,      .   ,   -   ""   .           ...


          -    ???

----------


## lv-19

> -    ???


            ,   .   -    ,  -         .     .    ,    1 (  8.2)     -    ,       -   .
    ,          .     -  .

----------


## lv-19

!    ,   -,     (     ),   ,        :     , - ,  ,   ,      .          .        !   -   ?

----------

> !    ,   -,     (     ),   ,        :     , - ,  ,   ,      .          .        !   -   ?


   30.06.2003 87- " - "

----------


## August

.  .

,    /   . 
  : 
-    /     ,
-  1 .  / ,
-   /     ,
-  2 . ,
-   1 . .
 :  ,   /. ,     ...
 ,   -  , , ,    ,    .
    /.

----------


## KocmosMars

> .  .
> 
> ,    /   . 
>   : 
> -    /     ,
> -  1 .  / ,
> -   /     ,
> -  2 . ,
> -   1 . .
> ...


      ,       20 ,   76-.?

----------


## RFA

-   ?

----------


## August

> ,       20 ,   76-.?


, , . 
     .

----------


## August

> -   ?


.
       /  .

----------

> .  .
> 
> ,    /   . 
>   : 
> -    /     ,
> -  1 .  / ,
> -   /     ,
> -  2 . ,
> -   1 . .
> ...


..  /   3  ,          3 ,,,        /- 100% ,   .     /   ,    /    ..         / ,        ,    , .. 15 ???

----------


## KocmosMars

.      ? 90%    .          .        ?

----------


## August

> .      ? 90%    .          .        ?


   -  .  .

----------


## August

> ..  /   3  ,          3 ,,,        /- 100% ,   .     /   ,    /    ..         / ,        ,    , .. 15 ???


   .     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

....      ,   .      .    . 
          ....   ,       :Wink:

----------


## 2007

,     " ",      -12,      ?

----------


## KocmosMars

,    (     )                      76 ? 
     .

----------


## kaso

> 1.   ** ,  ...   ..  ()   ,   6   ( )... 
> 2.  ** ,     ..    (   )   2      ( ).
> ...


   ,    .    ,    -  (     ,      ).

,  *"   "*. ,          1137:
*   (   , --),   ()          /.     , ,    , "" ,    .         .*

"-"   .

-    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    .    ,    -  (     ,      ).
> 
> ,  *"   "*. ,          1137:
> *   (   , --),   ()          /.     , ,    , "" ,    .         .*
> 
> "-"   .
> 
> -    ?


                 (   . ),          . .      (       ,   ).

----------


## KocmosMars

.  .            .  ,  ,   .  ?

----------


## kaso

> 


    ...   ...

----------


## 2007

,    ?  -12       ?    1  ? , !!!!!   ,     ?

----------


## BOOKMAN

(      - ),         (        ).

----------


## 2007

*BOOKMAN*,        ,  ,       . ..    ?

----------


## August

> (      - ),         (        ).


 1      . 
    1 ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1      . 
>     1 ?


  .

----------


## BOOKMAN

)
 ,  - ,   -  - ,        ,                 (   ).            -    ,    "",   !

----------


## KocmosMars

> )
>  ,  - ,   -  - ,        ,                (   ).            -    ,    "",


      ,   20         76 ?

----------


## BOOKMAN

76  -      ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 76  -      ?


          .

----------


## BOOKMAN

,       ,    ,      ,        (   ).    1137       ,

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,       ,    ,      ,        (   ).   1137       ,


     -   ,          ?

----------


## BOOKMAN

,      ,     ,      (         (  ..))         -            ,      ,     ?      -  1137 -  !

----------


## Kirk-83

> ,      ,     ,      (         (  ..))         -            ,      ,     ?      -  1137 -  !


   1 7.7      76.           76  60.                 90 .      ( ).     ?

----------


## JLy

,      (,   ,     ,    ),    .      .    -.             ,       ...     ,    ,        . 
 ::nyear::        .       -           ...

----------


## JLy

,   76 ,     .

----------


## BOOKMAN

,            :  1   ,      2-    ,    62/ : 76/ (  )

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,            :  1   ,      2-    ,    62/ : 76/ (  )


    ?

----------


## BOOKMAN

- 16 . .     (.           (   )  1 8.2-

----------


## KocmosMars

> - 16 . .     (.           (   )  1 8.2-


   .

----------


## JLy

.    (       )    ,  .          ,          :Frown:              .

----------


## Andyko

1    ;
   ,    , ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1    ;
>    ,    , ?


.  .    ?

----------

> 1137       ,


 .         -       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> .         -       .


.  -        76 ,        ?

----------

.

----------


## KocmosMars

?       .      .        .

----------

> ?


 . 
..   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ..   .


    .  .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

? ,  ,    ?         -..

----------


## KocmosMars

> ? ,  ,    ?         -..


        .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .


   , ,   "  "            . 1137.
 ,      "" ,         ?        . -  ,     0%   " ",     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

*JLy*,   1   ,     ,     .   .     ,       76  90 .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      "" ,         ?        . -  ,     0%   " ",     ?


.    .

----------


## kbhbxtyrj

> . 
> ..   .


 ,          ?

----------


## 2007

,   ,       ""  .  ,  ,   ,        -,  .          ,    ,    ""     ,  .  ,           ,   .     ? :EEK!:

----------


## svetuochek

> ?


,  , :

"..)   6 -          . _   () -,   (),   (, ),     ,       ;"_

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,  , :


,   :Wow: 
  , +    ...   150  !!!

----------


## svetuochek

,  ,    ""  ,   .




> *   () -,   ()*,   (, ),     ,           ;"

----------


## 2007

?   .....

----------


## _Tatyana_

,      ,   ?  :Smilie:  ..,    ,       ,  ,   ,     3 ,    . . , ,    ,    ,  -      ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      ,   ?  ..,    ,       ,  ,   ,     3 ,    . . , ,    ,    ,  -      ?


        .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .


   ?  . 156 ,   -    :Hmm:         ...

 ....   " 156.     ,      ,     "  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?  . 156 ,   -           ...
> 
>  ....   " 156.     ,      ,     "  .


    .       .

----------


## svetuochek

> ?


 ,       ,    ..  -





> .       .


  :yes:

----------


## JLy

,      ...         .      - .     ,      ,      ,   (!) - .      .     .  ,        .      !!!  :Wow:

----------

,  ,   .  /.     /,     .    /       ?        /  ?          ""    (),  ,          ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ..  -


    -,  ))

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      ...         .      - .     ,      ,      ,   (!) - .      .     .  ,        .      !!!


     ?          .    .            .       .             .     ?

----------

,  !
  ,      ,   -.
 ,       .     76 .      ,  ?      ,  .       ,     ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,     ?


     ,     .

----------

,  ! ,   .  /.     /,     .    /       ?        /  ?          ""    (),  ,          ? .

----------


## .

> ,   .


 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


   ..

----------


## JLy

> ?          .    .            .       .             .     ?


      ,    -  -    .       .           .  ,   ,   ,       -   -,             ...
  .    ,            ,          ,     .             ,         .
   - ( )      - ,             ,       :Wow:   ...         , -            :Redface:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    -  -    .       .           .  ,   ,   ,       -   -,             ...
>   .    ,            ,          ,     .             ,         .
>    - ( )      - ,             ,        ...         , -


 . ?   /   . , ,      /     ?  ,     ,     /    .  ?

----------


## JLy

,     .     ,  ...    ""!    ,      ,   ...

----------


## KocmosMars

1 ?  76         1137?

----------


## August

. 
     -   ,           . ..   1137       .    ,  .    ,      :    ,   ,     ,    .
   ,     ,      2-3 ,      .     ...

----------

> ..   1137


       3 .     ,        . 


> ,


,    (     )     ,  87-     554 .

----------


## Kirk-83

.        .            .   ?        ?

----------

> .        .            .   ?        ?


  .   , ?

----------


## Kirk-83

> , ?


   . 




> .


    ?  ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,    (     )     ,  87-     554 .


,   ,      ,   ,        . .. , , ,   " ",    .1137,       .90    18%.  ....   .

----------

> ?


         . ,   0%         -          ,      ,   0     .

----------


## Kirk-83

> . ,   0%         -          ,      ,   0     .


          1  25.01.2012  2 ..    ,   25 ..     .      ?      .            2 .    .

----------

/,   .   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> /,   .   .


.       .      ,     ,       .

----------

1)    ?                  ,    -      . 2)     ?     ?   .

----------


## KocmosMars

> .


.   .       .          .        ?

----------

.      2      ,   . 
..  ""     ,       .

----------


## Kirk-83

> ""     ,



**,    ,                    76?

----------


## Kirk-83

> ,                    76?


       .   . 20-    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> . 
> 
> 
>     ?  ?


,  (-)./     , 5000.,         %,    76.1  76.2  .  5000.; 76.2  62.1    400.

----------


## Kirk-83

> ,  (-)./     , 5000.,         %,    76.1  76.2  .  5000.; 76.2  62.1    400.


   .                .          ?   .      .

----------

,
    -12       ,   ,   (      )  -12,    ""   ,  , ..      ,    ,          ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .                .          ?   .      .


    ?
     ,  ,    ....

----------


## Kirk-83

> ?
>      ,  ,    ....


     .        .     76         ?          .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .        .     76         ?          .


 ,       ,

----------


## Kirk-83

> 


      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ?


         ,     ..  ..

----------


## Kirk-83

. *_Tatyana_*,       ,        ?       ?       ,    ,          .

----------


## _Tatyana_

*Kirk-83*, 
      ,       ,     .
  ,      90.01        .     .   ,   -  ,    76    ...
   )

----------


## Kirk-83

> 90.01        .


      .     .    .            .     .  (((

----------

,       ,.    ,            (  ).      76  62.
 2007    ,       .

----------


## Buh000

> .     .    .            .     .  (((


     .      ?     ..

----------


## Kirk-83

> .      ?     ..


       .          - -  .

----------


## 2007

1  . 8.2 2,0     ?     -  ,   ,   ?     .

----------


## _Tatyana_

*Kirk-83*  ,        "  ,    ""         ,     .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 1  . 8.2 2,0     ?     -  ,   ,   ?     .


     .    ,        76.05   ,     ,        ,  76.05,  90.01.    .

----------


## KocmosMars

,       25 000     1000 .    2000 .       26000     2000 .         76 ( 26000 ).   76   26 ., .  +             25 000 , 1000    20 ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,       25 000     1000 .    2000 .       26000     2000 .         76 ( 26000 ).   76   26 ., .  +             25 000 , 1000    20 ?


 ,      76 - 60  26 .,     62-76 - 26 ., 62-90 2 .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      76 - 60  26 .,     62-76 - 26 ., 62-90 2 .


   .   26 .   .    1000    .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .   26 .   .    1000    .


   .     ,   ,    76  .     ,    ,  .

----------


## KocmosMars

*_Tatyana_*, .  .

----------


## Kirk-83

,   .   20 ..   2 ..           20 .  .,      2 .  18%.      ?

----------


## August

> ,   .   20 ..   2 ..           20 .  .,      2 .  18%.      ?


      /? 
            2 ..,      /.

----------


## Kirk-83

> /? 
>             2 ..,      /.


    ,     ,      ?

----------


## Kirk-83

.     20 ..,   2..    ,   .          .        ?  .

----------

> ,     ,      ?


      -,  .       ...   ,       18%.

----------


## Kirk-83

> -,  .       ...   ,       18%.


.           .

----------


## August

> ,     ,      ?


    2 :  ,          18%.     - /.
  ,        (-,  ,       /   ).   5       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> 2 :  ,          18%.     - /.
>   ,        (-,  ,       /   ).   5       .


     .    .    ?

----------


## August

> .    .    ?


    18:   /  ,      .        2 /,  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> 18:   /  ,      .        2 /,  .


  1  7.7.      -      - ,    -18% .     .
.   .   .   ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 1  7.7.      -      - ,    -18% .     .
> .   .   .   ?


      ,     .....
    ,        ,          ,  .         . 1137?      ..   ,     .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,     .....
>     ,        ,          ,  .         . 1137?      ..   ,     .


     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ?


  .    -0%,      (  ),      .             -18%.      ,   .      , ... ,        .  ,   0%    )

----------


## KocmosMars

> -18%


        ,    .        .    ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,    .        .    ?


. -

----------


## KocmosMars

> . -


  .            ?             ,    ?     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .            ?             ,    ?     ?


1. .    +  (   )   ,  
2. .   +      .
  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1. .    +  (   )   ,  
> 2. .   +      .
>   .


  ,       1137.     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,       1137.     ?


     , ,     . 1137
  ,   .. ..       ,    .

----------


## Kirk-83

,     . 
*_Tatyana_*, 
*KocmosMars*, 

 .,  .      .    ,       .            (  18%) +  -  .     ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ,     . 
> *_Tatyana_*, 
> *KocmosMars*, 
> 
>  .,  .      .    ,       .            (  18%) +  -  .     ?


  1137,   ,          .  100%  ...    ,  ,  .

----------


## Kirk-83

> .


   ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

. 
     .76
   90,    20.

----------

,  !
   .        ...
, ,             .
  , ..  ,       .    . ? ,            -    ? 
    ,   ,   ...
  -      , .  ???   -    - ??? 
   .

----------

> .    ,        76.05   ,     ,        ,  76.05,  90.01.    .


      (    ,       ).

----------


## lv-19

,       20 ,       ,      -      " "     -     ?      ,           ...  -,  ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,       20 ,       ,      -      " "     -     ?      ,           ...  -,  ...


      .    .        ,   ,  .    ,     .   . 
           10%.        .      .

----------

> ?


.     .





> ,           .


         ?     .

----------


## KocmosMars

.  ,        20 -     1137?      . :Girl Cray:

----------

,        "".   ?     ,  - ,        .          / ,              .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .  ,        20 -     1137?      .


        ,   ,      24  2012 . N 03-03-06/1/270  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

.
 .      .      2005  2008.   ,      .    .
  1 8.2 .  -  ,    ,    , /   ..
/       .    .       .

       (  ,          , ..  ,    //     ),    - .   . 
           (  .   76) -  " "  76_06 (       ) / 76_09   (, , , , ).
 /      04.
 76_06             .  76_09     
   / -  .
     Ecxel.        ,    1           /.      2008.
    / :
\\gamma\Profile\natalia.i\Desktop\  .htm

----------


## lv-19

> 24  2012 . N 03-03-06/1/270


  ,              76    ,             ,       .       76 ,      20 ,  ?

       1137 ...  -     -    ...

----------


## lv-19

:

1.1. , ,          -  ,    (    ).

1.2. -,      -      ,   -     <.2 .169  >. 
-,    -,     ,        -.           120  .     , . 
 ,       -  ,        .     ,       -        -      (   ).

1.3.    ,     1137   .

1.4.       -   .
,    -   ,       .        .

2.     .

   .

 ,

----------


## KocmosMars

.  .

       20 ,        .    .

----------


## Kirk-83

> 1137 ...  -     -    ...


    .  .  .            .    "".        .            ,      .          . .       .

----------


## lv-19

> ,      .


 100% ,     ,     20                  ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> 100% ,     ,     20                  ...


  20          .     .

----------


## lv-19

> 20          .     .


           ,           ,         1137 ...  ...

----------


## lv-19

> -18%.      ,   .      , ... ,        .


,  , ,                     ?

----------


## lv-19

,      2002-2004 ,           ,           ( ),         . ...     ""  ...     ...

   :

           ,     ,      .  ,              ,    ,           12  2002  N 02-11/11705         5  2005  N 20-12/22797.
  ,        ,    ,   ,           . , ,         -     18  2004    N 56-20147/03.


 !
    ,            ,             ,    ,     ,    ,     .
,   ,          ,  ,      ,       (),  .            16  2000  N 04-02-05/2.

----------


## Kirk-83

62       62.1,      76 .

----------

!   , ,     .  :Frown:  
,      .
     :
. 41   
. 49  
. 51  
. 52   
,   , ,        .    1137       ,    ,            ?
   1137  / -, , ,      ,   ,          (. 156),  (   )      -,         ,        .    ?
   ,   ,     20- .          .     ?        76- .
62 / 76    (,   )
62 / 90   
76 / 76 ( )  - 
,  ,       ,        ,   ,    ,    ,     .     87-   554        . ,  ,   ,  ,    -   ,  ,        :      ,       (   ),         1137  ,     ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1137  ,     ?


     .

----------


## lv-19

> :
> . 41   
> . 49  
> . 51  
> . 52   
> ,   , ,        .    1137       ,    ,            ?


      :
          -    41 ( )       30.06.2003  87-  - .

 41  ,      -       .

      -    .              .    ,  ,      .

 ,       ,    (    20.02.2009  04-1017/2009(999-70-12),  11.05.2006  04-1729/2006(22251-03-10)).      -       (  26.09.2006  04-6246/2006(26773-45-10),  10.06.2008  043552/2008(6313-45-21),  26.11.2009  04-7227/2009).         .

   ,                ,    ,  :
      ,  ,    (  25.09.2007  04-6662/2007(38570-27-10));
                 (  01.09.2009  04-5054/2009(13154-03-21));
  -   , ,    ;
         (  21.07.2009  04-4088/2009(10323-03-48)).
           ,    ,          .
 ,          :
      ;
     ,     .

          . ,          ,       (  26.09.2006  04-6246/2006(26773-45-10)).

        - ,       ...       ...

----------

,  !
        ,               .         ,     .    1137 ,    ...      -.

----------


## lv-19

> ,               .         ,     .    1137 ,    ...      -.


,    ...       ,    :
  -            04.02.2010 N -22-3/85@ ( -  )            -,            ,      02.12.2000 N 914.    ,     17.11.2011 N 03-07-11/316 *  -,        ,    * .   ,          .

 ...    :          -   ,                 ...

----------

**,       -    .
        .      ""
 "",   ""  ""    .    (     ,  )    .

----------

> ,    ...


     )))




> -            04.02.2010 N -22-3/85@ ( -  )     ..


  2010-2011 .     ,       -,           .- ,       ...       ,     ...




> ,     17.11.2011 N 03-07-11/316 *  -,        ,    *


 ,       ,   ""  "" -      ... 




> -   ...


      !!!  -  ?     ?    ,  ,    - ...      -... , -      7- ,      ,  ,   -    ...  ,  ...




> ...


         !

----------

> ""
>  "",   ""  ""    .


  .

----------


## lv-19

> **,       ""
>  "",   ""  ""    .


 http://www.auditpart.ru/index.php?in...p&nid=159&cnt=,     " - ", .      ,     ,    1137 .         ,     - .

----------


## KocmosMars

*lv-19*,       .         
**,?       .  .      .      1137    .         .

----------

"   ,             ,       (   ),        ,     .     -  ,      ,         ."
        : 1.  (..) 2.    (.,   .. ..)
 , ,     .    ,         .       ,     .             .

----------

> **,       -    .
>         .      ""
>  "",   ""  ""    .    (     ,  )    .


  ... ,  ,  ,        ,    ** "  ", "  110"  ..,       -      ...

----------


## lv-19

> *lv-19*,       .         
> **,?       .  .      .      1137    .         .


   ,                 ""  "",       ,   ,        . .,    . 
  ,                ,  -   ?       ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> "   ,             ,       (   ),        ,     .     -  ,      ,         ."
>         : 1.  (..) 2.    (.,   .. ..)
>  , ,     .    ,         .       ,     .             .


.     ,            .        ,     .        ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,                ,  -   ?       ?


  ,       1137         .  ,     1137,    ,    ,       .    .   .

----------

,           **  ,    -   -    - ...     ...

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,           **  ,    -   -    - ...     ...



**,    :Smilie:

----------

*KocmosMars*,   ...        ...     -  -

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,   ...        ...     -  -


 .

----------

...  1             ()       ,          ...

            - ,      ?       ?

 ,  ...    ,             ...

----------

...  ** **  ...   ,    ...    ,   **  ,       ...

----------

+ 1.          .           (    "/,  (  1137) .        ,             .      5                   .

----------


## lv-19

> + 1.          .           (    "/,  (  1137) .        ,             .      5                   .


,    .                :  76 , -      .       1137    .            ,      .

----------


## lv-19

:

----------


## _Tatyana_

,  ,  -      1137,   ..
          ?    156      :
"             ,           ,      (  )      ."
       .

,     ,  /    ,  ?

----------


## _gorgona_

!    ,    ,     2- - :Frown:    ,   .       ( ,    )     .           .1137,     :   "-",   !        ,        20-25     ...        ,   ,   .      / 20.,      .    ,     ?      .         ...

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .


     ?

----------

,     :        ?   -  ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,     :        ?   -  ?


       .

----------


## lv-19

> ,     :        ?   -  ?


       ,   .       ,     .

----------

> ,     :        ?   -  ?


    13  2012 .          ,        . :Frown:

----------


## Kirk-83

.      .    90%   .   ,       ?     ,        . 
 :Redface:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> .      .    90%   .   ,       ?     ,        .


      , .. ,     :Big Grin:  .           .   . 76  .    ,   ....,   )

----------


## KocmosMars

> , .. ,     .           .   . 76  .    ,   ....,   )


     .  .

----------

...  ,   ?!    - 


   15.08.2012 . N 03-07-11/299 
:        -   ,     .

:




 15  2012 . N 03-07-11/299

              -   ,     ,    -  .

  . 1 . 172     ( - )             -,    (, )    .

 . 3 . 168   -     (, ).                  ,   -     ,   -,     ,    ,  ,  .

                       ,                -,        -,        , 

     26.12.2011 N 1137.    . "" . 1     -  (),   (, )   ,      ,   2 -        ,    ().

                  -,    ,    ,    . 1 . 172   -         .

        ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138    -               ,              ,   ,    .



 - 
..
15.08.2012

----------


## KocmosMars

)))

----------

,           .       .

----------


## August

[]
   15.08.2012 . N 03-07-11/299 

              ,                -,        -,        , 

     26.12.2011 N 1137. [/QUOTE]

       .   ,    -     ,    .     .

----------

> ,           .       .


     ,     ,                    ...           ..        ,     :Frown:

----------


## lv-19

> []
>        .   ,    -     ,    .     .


.    "             ",       .      ,        -  .
             ,       ,      .    .

----------


## KocmosMars

-         -? 01  04?

----------


## Kirk-83

> -         -? 01  04?


    04.      :Frown: .      2 2012?

----------


## lv-19

!
  : "      03-07-09/132  21.09.2012    -       . 
       ,         ,      ,        ,  -    -,   ,    ,  ,    -,     ,   ()."
   ...    - -,    ....

----------


## lv-19

-,       -... , ,      ?  -        ....

----------


## KocmosMars

> -,       -... , ,      ?  -        ....


    .         .             .

----------


## lv-19

> .             .


    ...       ,     1137,        ...   -   ...

----------

. :Embarrassment:  



> ,


.       1137.      ,             - ,    ,   /   1137. 
                  .    ( )         ,       ()  /        .

----------


## KocmosMars

,      -         -   ?

----------

,         01.    :
  ()      ,  ,     (             ),                  ( ),    ,             ),      ,    06.

     51  52  ,        .

----------


## lv-19

> . 
> .       1137.


  ,        ! ,   ,   !

----------


## Profitrolka

, ,         : 
1.     ? 
2.    ()?

----------

.
, ,  ,             ?? ? ,      .  -   ?   ,    ,      .   ,      1 -,   500      ??
 .

----------

:
*    03.10.12  -4−3/16555@    -      ,   *  

:    -      ,    ,    ,             .

:   ,   ,  .

 . 3 . 168  . 3 . 169     (  ) -          (, ),    -       (, ).

   . 1 . 801           ()         (    )        ,    .                 ,     ,            ()  ,     ,    ,    .

                ,     ,   -            ,    ,        .

    -     ,        ,   . 1 . 1    30.06.2003 N 87−   -  ,  - ,               ,       ,     .

       ,         ,      ,         ,  -    -,   ,    ,  ,    -,        ,       26.12.2011 N 1137,   ().




3 
..
03.10.2012

----------

,    - !!!!!
01.11.2012   03-07-09/148	











        -           -  .
    ,      (  )     ,         ,     .     ,    .            .            ,     . 
  3  168   3  169     (  ) -          (, )    -      (, ).
  3  168      -      ,     . 
    1  801           ()         (    )        ,    .                 ,    ,            ()  ,     ,    ,   .
               ,     ,   -             ,    ,        .
    -    ,        ,    -,        ,       26  2011 .  1137 (  ),   -       . 
  1  1    30.06.2003     87-  -  ,  - ,                ,       ,     .
       ,         ,      ,        ,  -    -,   ,    ,  ,     ().
            ,          . 
 ,    51   52           ,     ,      ,       ( , , ,    .).            . 
       ,        ,    -       ,  .
      ,        ,     -,         ,    ,    -. 
 -       (       1  -      -). 
       -  ,                   . , -,       ,    2  -       .
             -,   ,    -,    ,   ,      . 
  -       -           -.
        ,   ,      .        03-02-07/2-138  07.08.2007    -               ,              ,   ,    .

                                                    ..


       13  2012 .

----------


## KocmosMars



----------

,   :Smilie:

----------

,     !

----------


## buhsab

! , ,    ,    .    -   .   -  ()   2   ,    . ,   ,       ,   " ",           - , ,    ()?

----------


## lv-19

"               ,     ,   -            ,    ,        ."

     -    ,       .         .           -        ?

----------

> "               ,     ,   -            ,    ,        ."
> 
>      -    ,       .         .           -        ?


   ,       ,     - .        .    -,    ,   .

----------


## lv-19

> ,       ,     - .        .    -,    ,   .


 ,   , .  ,          .

----------


## KocmosMars

?         .          . .   25.09.2012,       20.10.2012        .   ?

----------


## lv-19

> ?         .          . .   25.09.2012,       20.10.2012        .   ?


     -   25.09.2012 -      25.09.2012,       ,      .      -          .

----------


## KocmosMars

> -   25.09.2012 -      25.09.2012,       ,      .      -          .


   .         .

----------

> ?         .          . .   25.09.2012,       20.10.2012        .   ?


C   .168 .3 -      5     , .           ,     ,               3.     ,     .
     .

----------


## lv-19

> C   .168 .3 -      5     , .           ,     ,               3.     ,     .
>      .


 .     -         .

----------


## KocmosMars

> C   .168 .3 -      5     , .           ,     ,               3.     ,     .
>      .


             .         .       .

----------


## Kirk-83

.            .     2012     20     .       2013 .     .       ,   .   .   .

----------

*Kirk-83*,     .         .       2012

----------


## Kirk-83

> Kirk-83,     .         .       2012


      2012 .         10.01.2013 ? .  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lv-19

> *Kirk-83*,     .         .       2012


 .           -   .         .     ,,               ,   ,    ,           .      ,     .                   ...            ...      .

----------


## Kirk-83

> ...      .


    .       .        ,  ,        . .. .

----------

.     .

----------


## Kirk-83

> .     .


  .     . .   .        .

----------


## KocmosMars

?  ?

----------

?

----------


## Kirk-83

> ?


.   .

----------


## Kirk-83

.        ,           .           ?  .

----------


## shoka

> ! , ,    ,    .    -   .   -  ()   2   ,    . ,   ,       ,   " ",           - , ,    ()?


-     ?      :Frown:

----------

01.11.2012  03-07-09/148  

        -           -  .
    ,      (  )     ,        ,     .     ,    .          .            ,     . 
  3  168   3  169     (  ) -          (, )    -      (, ).
  3  168      -      ,     . 
    1  801           ()         (    )        ,    .                 ,    ,            ()  ,     ,    ,   .
               ,     ,   -            ,    ,        .
    -    ,        ,    -,        ,       26  2011 .  1137 (  ),   -      . 
  1  1    30.06.2003  87-  -  ,  - ,               ,       ,     .
       ,         ,      ,        ,  -    -,   ,    ,  ,     ().
            ,          . 
 ,    51   52           ,     ,      ,     ( , , ,    .).           . 
       ,        ,    -       ,  .
      ,       ,     -,         ,    ,    -. 
 -       (       1  -      -). 
      -  ,                . , -,      ,    2  -      .
             -,   ,    -,    ,   ,      . 
  -       -          -.
        ,   ,      .        03-02-07/2-138  07.08.2007    -               ,              ,   ,    .

  ..

----------


## shoka

?

----------

1)    ,      ,  ** ,    -  ,    -           ?             ? 

2) -             0% ( /)    18%? 

3)             0%   ?

 ,  ...

----------

.     
_       ,         ,  ,        ,  -    -,   ,    ,  ,     ()._

    .

----------

> 0%   ?


    3.1.-165-.

----------

,       3.       .                      .      0%?                 ?

----------

2.1.-1-164-?        ?     ?       0%  //   /    ,

----------

,   (     ,  , ,   ..,     ).                  .     -     .         ,   ,      ,      0%.

----------


## KocmosMars

?          ?

----------

, !       :  , ""        -   ,     . ?

----------


## lv-19

> ?          ?


   -,       .       .        :       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> :


   .     .          .

----------


## lv-19

> .     .          .


    ,         .        .

----------


## KocmosMars

.      .    ,  .

----------


## lv-19

> .      .    ,  .


  ,               .       ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## Tom Smith

> .


, , .
          - 
   /     ,     
  ,   ,   ,  ,     ?

----------

""          .      .

----------


## Tom Smith

.
,    /    -,   ,    -     .    -              -     .              .

----------

.     ,           ,       ""     .     ,   ,      -.

----------


## Tom Smith

,          /   , 
        ?

----------

.     ,     ,          (    ...)       ,  ,  ,         .      . 
.. .   .

----------


## Tom Smith

, .  ,  -        /   ?
" ,   ,        .
      ,  ,  ,   ".

----------

> , .  ,  -        /   ?
> " ,   ,        .
>       ,  ,  ,   ".



"... ,   ,       ,   ,   ".

!

----------

> ,         .        .


 .        25.03.13  153/13.   .      ?

----------

.
,    ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> .
> ,    ?


90%    . 
      .     .

----------

-       .     ,
    ,  .

----------


## lv-19

!
    -      .   ,     .
 , ,    :            2015 .          ,        -.  ,    ?
        2015          4  2014 ...
    .... ....

----------

134-  : 
"3.1. ,   ,     ()   -            ,             -    .";

       .

----------


## lv-19

> .


     -          ...

----------

"" ?    41      51  52      87-    554,  .

----------


## lv-19

(.   )           ?

----------

> 


  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## lv-19

,      1  2015               ,

----------

? :Smilie:         " ,   ...../..",  .

----------


## lv-19

!
, , ,       -   ?      29.12.2012  03-07-15/161   " ",     -   ...

----------

> ?


      .         (         ) ,    ,    /     ,          .     /    3 ()   4 ()           ?   / 2,2,34   ?     /     3 ()   4 ()     ? ,   ,       .

----------


## KocmosMars

> /    3 ()   4 ()






> /    3 ()   4 ()






> / 2,2,34   ?


2,2    .              .

----------

> 2,2    .              .


 , !!!!!  
      ,      :  2 - () 796;  2 - (. )- .   ?    ,            ???

----------


## KocmosMars

> , !!!!!
>       ,      :  2 - () 796;  2 - (. )- .   ?    ,            ???


    .         1137,   

 2,2,3,4  .

----------

> .         1137,   
> 
>  2,2,3,4  .



     3  4 ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 3  4 ?


   - 
   - 

  (2,2) - 
 () - 
 ()   -

----------

> - 
>    - 
> 
>   (2,2) - 
>  () - 
>  ()   -



.    !!!!!

----------


## _Tatyana_

,  . 
  ,            0%.     ,   " "?         , ..     .   ,   . 165   3  ((((      ...  " "  :Cool:       ,       (      ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  .
>   ,            0%.     ,   " "?        , ..     .   ,   . 165   3  ((((      ...  " "       ,       (      ?


   .  .

----------

> .  .


+1.  , ..          ,   ,    .

----------


## _Tatyana_

> +1.  , ..          ,   ,    .


 ,  ! :Wow:   ,    ((( 
   ,   ))

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,  !  ,    (((
>    ,   ))


   ?    .     ,       .   . ,       .       .   .

----------


## _Tatyana_

*KocmosMars*, 
 !  ,     !   300   ,    ,    0%.   3    165 (          ,  ,   -       :Cool: 
    ... , ,    ,       ...     ... .  -     :Redface:

----------

!   .
         .,    .
1. ()-()-(c.).      ,       ,          ,      ,      . ?
2. ()-()-(c.).     ,       ,        ,     ,  /    .  ?

----------

???

----------


## KocmosMars

> !   .
>          .,    .
> 1. ()-()-(c.).      ,       ,          ,      ,      . ?
> 2. ()-()-(c.).     ,       ,        ,     ,  /    .  ?


  .      ,      ,             .    .      
 :   : 1.    (  ), 2.    . +    .

----------

,41        ,       - ,      .?        ,          .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,41        ,       - ,      .?       ,          .


  ,     .  ,             . ,        .    .       .

----------

2 ,          + /   .    ,      ..  (.)  ,          .

----------


## KocmosMars

> 2 ,          + /   .    ,      ..  (.)  ,          .


      ,         .     . ? 
         ,      ?             .   .             .     .

----------


## Elena2108

! 
  ,      , :    1- 8.2   ?

----------


## BOOKMAN

.   2015. ,     ,      -    -   ?

----------

?

----------


## BOOKMAN

,    .  ,    ,     .    ?

----------

,        .      13 .

----------


## BOOKMAN

.  ,      ,   .

----------

,    .

----------


## BOOKMAN

?

----------

.      .

----------


## BOOKMAN

http://regulation.gov.ru,       
  ,        -     .    - ".. ,   "

----------

> 


      (   ) :Embarrassment:      , //    .



> ,    ,


   .    ?         //     ""





> ".. ,   "


      ,      " " :Embarrassment:

----------


## BOOKMAN

-     ?

----------

/   - .     1137.

----------


## BOOKMAN



----------


## KocmosMars

> 


            ,      76 .                 .      ?      ?

5.2. ,   , ,     ,      ,    ,     ()   -            ,  ,    ()   (, ),      (),       (      ,   23, 25, 26.1  26.2  ,             ),                      -                       20-  ,     .

----------

,   ,   /,      ,     -,?

----------


## KocmosMars

-               2015.         .         .           .               ,      .      ?.      ?

----------

*KocmosMars*,     .        ..

----------


## KocmosMars

> *KocmosMars*,     .        ..


    .  .            .

----------


## _Tatyana_

,         .,   ..      ,  ,   . ,  3   ,    ,      .
,  ,  ,   .   .   1   (((((

----------

,   ,            -  ,   ?

----------

-   ;      ,      1 . 2015     10 (     /),     -,

----------

, !

----------

,     -      ???

----------


## _Tatyana_

> , !


  03-07-09/12550  11.03.15.  .        .      ,       .

----------


## August

?   /      01       .   /        04    18.2         /.   ,    04    ,     /,      .         /  , ..       .    ?

----------


## _Tatyana_

> ?


 1      .     1 .  1 .         . .
   .

----------


## August

> 1      .     1 .  1 .         . .
>    .


  -   ))  -   ,   (

----------

!

,       - ,  -,    2 /.       ?  2      01,   .

----------


## olga_mayskaya

! ,  !      .   ,   .     ?  ?     -?    :"     (  ) .    .   - ,   .    ?   .  - ....            ?          .     .

----------


## 787

.
  .        -.              . /         .
   (  ) -        ( ,      ,         ).       /   .
  ,          ( ),         -    ( ).             /.     1       -         /   ,    /       . 
     /         ( )?  
    ?
   /      -    1              ( ),      ...         ?

----------


## 787

...  .
 :    -  ,         , ..         .           - . 
      /,   . 2, 2, 2       /    . 
     ,                    .
:       ,        /   . 2, 2, 2?    ?

  .2, 2, 2 /    ? , ,     1 (  )       76?                         (  " ")...     76      ....
  ,

----------


## 787

. 
   .2, 2, 2  /   -     /  .
         2, 3, 4 (-  .).  /      -      .   ,     /  -  ..        -    .          ,          .
  ,        / (    ) -        ?
    ,       ...       -    ,   ,     .         (    ).
      -        ?  
    ?       (      ,   )
       ?

----------


## August

787, ,   . 2 . 169     18  2012 . N -4-3/11915@,   ,      ,        ,

----------

,  ! ,    ,      ((.
   , ,  ,  01.10.17     - ,    -,      ,     .
, ,      1 8.2 -  /           -          ?

----------

